# Sausage Hanging Rods



## pugsbrew (Dec 26, 2016)

I've looked at a bunch of builds and sausage hanging bars.  I'm not sold on buying 1" dowel rods.  So, I was thinking of using solid oak (which I have) strips for hanging sausage.  I've actually thought about rebar, or maybe a flat piece of flat iron stock, seasoned like an iron skillet.

What do you all think, and have you used either?


----------



## fullsmoke (Dec 26, 2016)

I use 3/8 rebar and 1"x1/2 flat stock


----------



## pugsbrew (Dec 26, 2016)

fullsmoke said:


> I use 3/8 rebar and 1"x1/2 flat stock


Do you burn off the rebar before using?


----------



## fullsmoke (Dec 26, 2016)

Yes I did then rubbed with cooking oil


----------



## pugsbrew (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks, rebar cheap, 1" dowel not cheap.


----------



## fullsmoke (Dec 26, 2016)

IMG_0637.JPG



__ fullsmoke
__ Dec 26, 2016


----------



## pugsbrew (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks, rebar cheap, 1" dowel not cheap.


----------



## pugsbrew (Dec 26, 2016)

Great smoker!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 26, 2016)

I use both rebar and wood. I've found that even with seasoning you have to watch the rebar to make sure it isn't rusting. Sandblasting it can help. 

For the wood dowel I used 5/8" "hardwood". Spans 24" and no problem with loading it up. 

Cost wise here at least it was a wash.


----------



## pugsbrew (Dec 26, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I use both rebar and wood. I've found that even with seasoning you have to watch the rebar to make sure it isn't rusting. Sandblasting it can help.
> 
> For the wood dowel I used 5/8" "hardwood". Spans 24" and no problem with loading it up.
> 
> Cost wise here at least it was a wash.


I assume 5/8" thick.  That what I was thinking for the span I would have.  How wide do you make your pieces?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 26, 2016)

5/8" diameter for the wood. The rebar is #4 or 1/2". 

The clear span is 24". Each support on the side of the smoker allows for 1" of bearing. So each piece is about 26" long.


----------



## pugsbrew (Dec 26, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> 5/8" diameter for the wood. The rebar is #4 or 1/2".
> 
> The clear span is 24". Each support on the side of the smoker allows for 1" of bearing. So each piece is about 26" long.


I'm sorry, but for the wood.  Are you talking about a dowel, or a square/rectangular piece of wood?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 26, 2016)

The wood is 5/8" diameter round dowel.


----------



## pugsbrew (Dec 26, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> The wood is 5/8" diameter round dowel.


OK, thanks.  I always have a bunch of oak lying around in the shop.  I think I will build some basic oak hangers, rectangular, 5/8 thick x 3/4 wide and see what happens.


----------

